# Industry News: DJI Announces the Phantom 4 Pro v2.0 Drone



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 8, 2018)

```
The long awaited DJI Phantom 4 v2.0 is now official and available for purchase from DJI. The <a href="http://click.dji.com/AJWM8dVoSccfNWQ17DW8ZQ?as=0001&pm=custom">new drone is already in stock and available for purchase.</a></p>
<p><strong>About the DJI Phantom 4 Pro v2.0:</strong></p>
<p>The new Phantom 4 Pro v2.0 features an OcuSync HD transmission system, which supports automatic dual-frequency band swiping and connects to DJI Goggles wirelessly. Like the Phantom 4 Pro and Advanced, the Phantom Pro v.20 is equipped with a 1-inch 20mp sensor capable of shooting 4K/60fps video and Burst Mode stills at 14fps. Plus, its FlightAutonomy system includes dual rear vision sensors and infrared sensing systems for a total of 5 directions of obstacle sensing and 4 directions of obstacle avoidance.</p>
<p><strong>Camera with 1” 20mp Sensor:</strong></p>
<p>The onboard camera hs been redesigned to us a 1” 20mp CMOS sensor. A custom engineered lens made up of eight elements is arranged in seven groups, it is the first DJO camera to use a mechanical shutter, eliminating rolling shutter distortion which can occur when taking images of fast moving subjects or when flying at high speed. In effect, it is as powerful as many traditional ground cameras. More powerful video processing supports H.246 4K videos at 60fps or H.265 4K at 30fps, both with a 100mpbs bitrate. Advanced sensors and processors ensure everything is captured with more image detail and the image data needed for advanced post-production.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>1-Inch 20-Megapixel CMOS Sensor:</strong></p>
<p>Sensor size is more important to image quality that the number of pixels because a larger sensor captures more information in every pixel, improving dynamic range, signal-to-noise ration, and low light performance. The 1” 20mp CMOS sensor in the Phantom 4 Pro v.20 is almost four times the size of the Phantom 4’s 1/2.3” sensor. It uses larger pixels and has a maximum ISO of 12800 as well as increase contrast. It is good enough for images to be used immediately, while also capturing enough detail for advanced post-processing.</p>
<p><strong>Production Optimized 4K:</strong></p>
<p>An enhanced video processing system allows video to be capture in cinema and production optimized DCI 4L/60fps at a bitrate of 100Mbps, enabling you to get high resolution slow motion shots. The Phantom 4 Pro v2. also supports H.265 video codec (Maximum resolution 4K/30fps). For a given bitrate, H.265 doubles the amount of image processing as H.264, resulting in significantly enhances image quality. Record in the high dynamic range D-log mode to make the most of this image data for color grading.</p>
<p><strong>High Resolution Lens:</strong></p>
<p>The resolution and contrast of a lens is critical to image quality, because only a quality lens capture sharp, vivid photos at high resolutions. The brand new Phantom 4 Pro v2.0 camera has an aerial optimized f/2.8 wide-angle lens with a 24mm equivalent focal length. It features eight elements – 2 aspherical – arranged in seven groups that fit into a smaller, more compact frame. Its images are consistently detailed with low distortion and low dispersion, ensuring that photos and videos are sharp and vivid. For the first even with DJO camera, MTF results have been made public, so people can get a better understanding of lens performance.</p>
<p class="fs16 OpenSans-600-normal product-highlights-header"><strong>Product Highlights</strong></p>
<ul class="top-section-list" data-selenium="highlightList">
<li class="top-section-list-item">1″ 20MP CMOS Sensor</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Gimbal-Stabilized 4K60 / 20MP Imaging</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Ocusync Transmission</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">FlightAutonomy with Redundant Sensors</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Four Directions of Obstacle Avoidance</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Top Speed of 45 mph in Sport Mode</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Maximum Control Range of 4.3 Miles</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Visual Tracking of Moving Subject</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Up to 30 Minutes Flying Time</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Remote Controller Included</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://click.dji.com/AJWM8dVoSccfNWQ17DW8ZQ?as=0001&pm=custom">Head on over to DJI to learn more about the Phantom 4 Pro v2.0</a></strong></p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-34903 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/medium_056ae125-193b-42f1-a61f-9bcc35529952.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/medium_056ae125-193b-42f1-a61f-9bcc35529952-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/medium_056ae125-193b-42f1-a61f-9bcc35529952-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/medium_056ae125-193b-42f1-a61f-9bcc35529952-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/medium_fcaca11c-db90-4e17-b12d-5827a0d58851.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/medium_fcaca11c-db90-4e17-b12d-5827a0d58851-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/medium_fcaca11c-db90-4e17-b12d-5827a0d58851-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/medium_fcaca11c-db90-4e17-b12d-5827a0d58851-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/medium_63301be2-2c43-4001-a7d6-78d7e7bef580.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/medium_63301be2-2c43-4001-a7d6-78d7e7bef580-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/medium_63301be2-2c43-4001-a7d6-78d7e7bef580-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/medium_63301be2-2c43-4001-a7d6-78d7e7bef580-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/medium_af24daa6-05eb-4083-9163-5c7cd5a0de00.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/medium_af24daa6-05eb-4083-9163-5c7cd5a0de00-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/medium_af24daa6-05eb-4083-9163-5c7cd5a0de00-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/medium_af24daa6-05eb-4083-9163-5c7cd5a0de00-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Kim Bentsen (May 9, 2018)

H.246 4K


----------



## LSXPhotog (May 9, 2018)

I'm thrilled to see that DJI made the new blades interchangeable with the previous P4 Pro that I have. For $20 (set of 4) I can reduce the decibel level up to 4 and change the sound from a high-pitch swarm of bees to a lower "hum". I'm pre-ordering them now.


----------

